
Earn interest on your cryptocurrency - Harrydavid
https://www.cryptoexchangescript.com/news/earn-interest-on-your-cryptocurrency
======
coj337
Looks interesting, a unified place like this is something I've been looking
forward to for a while, it's something my business would love to use too :)
(Left the name out because I'm not here to shill)

Two questions: 1\. Any estimates as to what the rates will be? 2\. Is it only
ERC-20 for early days?

